# LINZ | Projects & Construction



## CSV (Mar 5, 2014)

> Linz is the third-largest city of Austria and capital of the state of Upper Austria (German: Oberösterreich). It is in the north centre of Austria, approximately 30 kilometres (19 miles) south of the Czech border, on both sides of the River Danube. The population of the city is 204,846, and that of the Greater Linz conurbation is about 789,811.


Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linz


----------



## CSV (Mar 5, 2014)

*Project: Tabakfabrik Linz
Height: 104m
Use: residential, office
Status: proposed*









https://tabakfabrik-linz.at/presse/...rojekt-fuer-linz-der-neubau3-der-tabakfabrik/


----------



## CSV (Mar 5, 2014)

*Project: Bruckner Tower
Height: 100m
Use: residential
Status: u/c*















https://www.brucknertower.at/index.php/home/servicevielfalt-im-objekt


----------



## CSV (Mar 5, 2014)

*Project: 3 Türme 2.0
Heights: 90m, 70m, 50
Use: residential
Status: proposed*



https://www.meinbezirk.at/linz/c-lo...r-friedhofstrasse-auf-dem-pruefstand_a2017937


----------



## CSV (Mar 5, 2014)

*Project: LUX Tower
Height: 81m
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Lots of great looking projects going on in Linz,thanks for sharing.


----------



## RadiantBeamer (Jun 27, 2010)

Progress on Bruckner Tower:


----------



## RadiantBeamer (Jun 27, 2010)

A few weeks ago I tried to document all the new high rises in Linz:


----------

